# Frankreich: Nulleiter absichern?



## Ostfale (8 Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen!
Wir haben schon mehrere Maschinen nach Frankreich geliefert und noch nie Probleme gehabt. Nun sagt uns ein Kunde, unsere Verdrahtung sei nicht zulässig. In Frankreich sei es zwingende Vorschrift, bei Geräten und Trafos, die mit 230V versorgt werden, auch den Nulleiter abzusichern. Ist das so? gibt es evtl. regionale Unterschiede?

Danke schon mal im Voraus.


----------



## Ludewig (8 Juni 2010)

1. Nullleiter (=PEN) werden nie abgesichert.
2. Neutralleiter werden im westeuropäischen Ausland praktisch immer mit*geschaltet*. Ausnahme Belgien, dort wird der Neutralleiter immer mit*gesichert.

*Diese Aussagen sind sehr allgemein und nicht verbindlich , sondern lediglich ein Anhaltspunkt für die Planung.


----------



## Ostfale (8 Juni 2010)

*Danke für die Info.*

Und das mit dem "Nulleiter" und "Neutralleiter" bring' ich sprachlich schon seit 20 Jahren durcheinander...


----------

